# Goodbye Mimi



## canismajor (Mar 9, 2008)

You were a great cat. Rest in peace.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You gave Mimi her happiest days. Please remember that. I'm so sorry you lost her, but I'm sure you will see her again, and she will lie next to you again, purring. God bless and give you peace.


----------

